# '04 Spec V Grille



## familyman (Jun 22, 2004)

Am I the only one who thinks the '04 grille is ugly? The '03 looks soooo much better. Short of replacing the front end what have you '04 owners done to make it look better? And how do you get the existing grille off? I know the fasteners pop up but then how do you get them out without breaking them?


----------



## rEverOckS (Feb 23, 2003)

this is what i did....if u want it, let me know...its POLYURETHANE..not fiberglass


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

rEverOckS said:


> this is what i did....if u want it, let me know...its POLYURETHANE..not fiberglass


if u put in a grill make something in the grill that will add to the two runers on the hood like the "tooth" did but just dont fill it in make it like a V then it would look like it belongs and also the hood looks alittle off if u molded the bumper with fiberglass or what ever u use on polurethane i would look even better but i do like that bumper on the 04 looks really good....i hate body kits but the 00-03 bumper is sooooo nice


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

there's no "grille" in that bumper.........and like i said before....you slapped an 03 bumper on when you should have done the whole conversion.............that looks really funny and awkward. Another prime example of not doing something properly.

want a good grille? Get some gutter guard from home depot, paint it, and fit it on


----------



## rEverOckS (Feb 23, 2003)

chimmike said:


> there's no "grille" in that bumper.........and like i said before....you slapped an 03 bumper on when you should have done the whole conversion.............that looks really funny and awkward. Another prime example of not doing something properly.
> 
> want a good grille? Get some gutter guard from home depot, paint it, and fit it on


lol, well on that bumper, i did make a grille for it, i just never took pictures of it...
and the whole convo???.....u mean, like how i have it now????


----------



## familyman (Jun 22, 2004)

chimmike said:


> there's no "grille" in that bumper.........and like i said before....you slapped an 03 bumper on when you should have done the whole conversion.............that looks really funny and awkward. Another prime example of not doing something properly.
> 
> want a good grille? Get some gutter guard from home depot, paint it, and fit it on


Man, do you ever read what you type before you hit "submit reply"? It is possible to be critical without being condescending.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

rEverOckS said:


> lol, well on that bumper, i did make a grille for it, i just never took pictures of it...
> and the whole convo???.....u mean, like how i have it now????


Cool is damn right! that is unbelieveably clean. Great choice on the colors....man, that's frickin slick! must've been a pretty penny to get that paint job, but damn man, it looks madd good. 

PROPS! :cheers:

link to your cardomain so I can give ya some ratings!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

That is some sick shit!!!!!!!!!!! :jawdrop: Did you do an 02/03 hood and headlight housings. The color contrast is nice, no it is friggin awesome. I have never seen someone do that to an 04 Spec. I for one say you should be in NPM.


----------



## rEverOckS (Feb 23, 2003)

thanks fellas.....well the paint job was the cheapest price i found at 600.to blend my fenders, paint my hood inside and out, paint my bumper...and the black on the hood...the black, has an orange mettalic mist...for when the sun hits....blaaawwwwww..its real light,but just enough to be noticeable.
unfortionally, i been to lazy to build a cardomain site....but i will get on it...


----------



## rEverOckS (Feb 23, 2003)

some interior shots....

















BTW if the cars color is a little red, or whatever...its the camera that made it look that way...the real color of the car is the stock VO that nissan made...or as in my interior looks, same as the outside...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that's pimp dude...not ricey, not thuggish...just plain pimp and nice


----------



## familyman (Jun 22, 2004)

FYI. I sent an email to mrgrille.com and they are working on a grille for the '04 SpecV. It should be out by the end of September.

What do you think about cutting away the louvers of the lower part of the '04 bumper? It looks like it would be pretty easy and clean.


----------



## rEverOckS (Feb 23, 2003)

thanks chimmike....
familyman...u mean like this???


----------



## rEverOckS (Feb 23, 2003)

whooops.nevermind..i double read ur post...and u meant the two bars running through rigght???.....hmmm....i seen it in real life...looks....AIGHT...also, theres a couple of specs runnin around like that on the vboard......
best advice mang....try searching


----------



## familyman (Jun 22, 2004)

rEverOckS said:


> thanks chimmike....
> familyman...u mean like this???


How did you attached the grille to the car?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

JB weld is your friend


----------



## airnana23 (Aug 30, 2004)

*nice*

nice spec v man, looks tight, i was actually going to do that tv thing as well, but changed my mind, put a flip down instead, worked out pretty good. Love that color, whats that oranged mixed with? and nice matchin the interior. Good job, im workin on my interior, ill send pics soon.


----------



## familyman (Jun 22, 2004)

chimmike said:


> JB weld is your friend


Okay. Do I just apply it to multiple points? What about removing the existing grille? I know the rivets pop up but how do you get them out without breaking them?


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

Am I the only one who thinks that wire mesh grilles (and wire mesh _anything_ for that matter) look cheap, tacky, and overplayed?

I'd rather have "the tooth" than that chicken wire on my car. :thumbdwn:

*edit: * Check it out guys, I just found a new picture of what the '05 Sentra front bumper and grille is going to look like! It's mad tyte yo!












Damn! So cool!


----------



## 00StockSentra (Aug 27, 2004)

HAHA, I dont think it looks too tacky but ^^ was pretty funny man. HAHA


----------



## familyman (Jun 22, 2004)

rEverOckS said:


> some interior shots....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you paint those parts yourself or is that a kit?


----------



## jcrou82 (Aug 1, 2003)

*thans all*

Well I am very happy to see that you can make an 04-05 look like an '03. I juss totaled my car. Something I'm F&(%&^% pissed at. But I need a new car and can't seem to get the spec V out of my head. Loved that car and dont want anything different. Plus that blue is juss sick, to me anywayz. So I must now go get an '04-'05 which i'm not SUPER happy about due to the front grille, which is fugly. But after viewing this post, it's good to know that it can be done.

Can someone tell me wether it's a pretty simple process to make it look like a 2003? I'm thinking of takin it to a shop to get it done.
Also, is the shifter knob the same from the '04-'05 as on the '03?
Which stock rims do you guys like, the '03 or the '04-'05?
Final question, sorry i'm inquisitive. Which would you get the '04 or the '05, haven't really decided juss yet?

Thanks all


----------



## 05ser (Aug 31, 2005)

rEverOckS said:


> thanks chimmike....
> familyman...u mean like this???



Hey, Where did you get that mesh??? That look tight as hell!!! i hate the '04-'05 grille too! it's hella ugly. Thanks


----------

